# help finding 1" vinyl blinds for THESE brackets



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Bali is one of the companies that uses (or did) that bracket on some of the their 1" blinds. It is called a concealed bracket. Graber may have but I am not positive of that.

I should warn you that new blinds may not fit the existing mount because those PITA brackets must be located to miss the operating controls ( tilt and lift). New blinds should be close to the same configuration but may not be exactly the same build.


----------



## Henerey (Apr 16, 2014)

OK thanks Colbyt. After posting the above a bit more digging led me to Bali, and after a "Live Chat" with a rep it finally got around to them saying their Bali Lightblocker aluminum mini blind would 'probably' work. ONLY aluminum, not vinyl or anything else. If it were my own space I might pay the high price but not in my (only) rental apartment. Now thanks to you I can search on Graber and concealed bracket.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In a rental they will destroy whatever you install. All I ever do is those $5 vinyl blinds and hope that the lead kills their cat,or dog who chews on them.


----------



## Henerey (Apr 16, 2014)

After searching for concealed bracket and hidden bracket VINYL minis and talking with some typical vendors, it's empty, so I'm going to the alternative end-brackets. Me and my long line of good tenants happy cats and dogs will continue to live happily.


----------

